# Jail issue with nullfs



## satriani (Feb 23, 2015)

Hello,
Some jails can't be restarted
`service jail start`

```
Starting jails:jail: myjail: /sbin/mount -t nullfs -o noatime,ro /jails/base /jails/myjail/base: failed
```
Need to reboot to get this issue gone.

Any idea?


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 23, 2015)

Have you used `service jail restart` for restarting or is this just a typo in your post?

Mounting will fail if /jails/base is already mounted on /jails/myjail/base.


----------

